# Goblin mini Stuck



## Zaahid237 (12/9/15)

Hi all.
I have just bought a goblin mini from a fellow forum member. Cant seem to get it open. its stuck so tight I have blisters on my fingers trying to open it. ive tried rubber gloves, rubber bands, hot water and a hairdryer. none have seemed to work
Anyone else had this issue or any any advice? please advise

Thanks in advance


----------



## capetocuba (12/9/15)

Try put in freezer for 10 mins, then try unscrew.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (12/9/15)

Thanks @capetocuba it's in the freezer will let you know shortly if it worked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/9/15)

ten minutes is gone already. Do tell !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaahid237 (12/9/15)

still not open.


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/9/15)

Boiling water on top part and freezing on bottom part ?


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/9/15)

Prolly something went crystal on you in the threads


----------



## Zaahid237 (12/9/15)

will try the boiling water on top. just worried the glass will crack.
i feel like driving over it.


----------



## ET (12/9/15)

Take a few nice up close pictures if possible, maybe someone who has one can spot if something is wrong that way?


----------



## gertvanjoe (12/9/15)

Glass will most likely not crack if you don't have the heat split sitting on the glass. As a note : to clean my tanks I chuck them in a cup of boiled water and stir it up. Probably not the best technique but I don't have all these fancy fingamajicks to use


----------



## Zaahid237 (12/9/15)

Thanks a mil guys. Freezer eventually worked. Had to try a few times.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (13/9/15)

Zaahid237 said:


> Thanks a mil guys. Freezer eventually worked. Had to try a few times.


Now enjoy a great rta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kelly22 (13/9/15)

Try some rubber gloves 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (13/9/15)

Zaahid237 said:


> Thanks a mil guys. Freezer eventually worked. Had to try a few times.



Glad you came right @Zaahid237. I had to throw away an arctic tank I couldn't open.. Well gave it away


----------

